# Good Woodworking Magazine U.K , December Issue !



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Hi everyone .
I am wondering if anyone from the U.K that is on LJ,S subscribes to the Good Woodworking magazine from the U.K 
I have a article in the December 2009 issue called Extreme Birdhouses and i would like to see it if possible . If someone could scan it and post it on here that would be great !

Thanks 
john


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi John,

Congratulations on you article.

All the best to you.

Lee


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks Lee ! 
I still have not seen it yet !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

John I think I get something from England. I'll keep my eyes open for it, If that's the one that I get.


----------



## rickc (Jun 27, 2009)

here is a link to there website i believe its their site http://www.getwoodworking.com/


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Looking at the current issue page http://www.getwoodworking.com/news/article.asp?a=5576 I cannot see a reference to your bird house projects, but it does look like there are a couple of articles by fellow lumberjock Phil Edwards.

The last couple of years I traveled to Singapore during December for work and when there I would buy a copy of this magazine. Does not look like I will be going this year.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations…...............that's very cool to have an article in a magazine!

Robin Renee'


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone !! 
A gentleman from Ireland emailed me yesterday on my website and said he saw it in the December issue . I wonder if it goes to Australia too? It would be nice if my daughter could see it there .


----------

